#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Хуммус

## Alex

Раз уж зашла речь о, поделюсь аутентичным рецептом хуммуса. Так готовят в Сирии (хотя, естественно, надо делать поправку на то, что у каждой хозяйки свой борщ).

Покупаем консервированный нут и банку тхине (кунжутной пасты). В Москве это добро продается в "Индийских специях". Можно брать и сухой нут (продается на рынках у узбеков, известен под наименованием "нохуд"), тогда его нужно замочить на ночь и потом очень долго варить (только не солите его во время варки, а то он не сварится никогда). Из нута сливаем воду (а то хуммус будет темный) и кидаем в блендер или электромясорубку. На одну 400-граммовую баночку нута добавляем 2 щедрых столовых ложки тхине (тхине не жалеть, в ней весь секрет) (только ее надо размешать хорошенько, а то в банке масло наверх всплывает, а гуща, наоборот, оседает), полчайной ложки зиры (ажгона) - на рынке узбеки продают, зубчик чеснока, выжимаем поллимона. А, ну и соль, конечно. Готовый хуммус должен быть консистенции очень густой сметаны или зубной пасты (тот отстой, который продается готовый в банках за неадекватные деньги, почему-то слишком густой, как замазка). В тарелке основательно поливаем маслом (оливковым, но это не принципиально, сгодится любое; я вот, например, люблю кунжутное) и посыпаем свежей мятой (или другой зеленью, какая есть). Можно еще сумаком посыпать (такая бордово-красная пряность, продается узбеками на рынке). Ну и вообще специй по вкусу добавить, что любите.

Едят, зачерпывая ломтиком питы. Только у нас тут пита пожестче, чем арабская, не так удобно. А армянский лаваш - наоборот, слишком мягкий, а если сложить в несколько слоев, трудножевабельный. Ну, в общем, способ поедания не принципиален.

Можно разнообразить хуммус различными добавками: цельным вареным нутом, вареной фасолью, обжаренными орешками, мелконарезанным жареным мясом... ну, в общем, что сами придумаете. Иногда на тарелочку с хуммусом выкладывают сверху яичницу. Хуммус традиционно подается как одна из закусок, сопровождающих основное блюдо, или же в составе закусок к анисовой водке (араку). Как самостоятельное блюдо - на завтрак.

И вот еще: не стоит готовить хуммус помногу. Почему-то, постояв (даже плотно закрытый в холодильнике), он становится "какой-то не такой". И еще раз: не жалейте заварки, то есть тхине.

----------

Kamal (16.08.2011), Алик (07.09.2021), Аньезка (14.08.2011), Буль (15.08.2011), Вова Л. (15.08.2011), Денис Евгеньев (14.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Хорошо ещё его на хлеб намазывать.

----------


## Слава Эркин

Дополнение.
Когда варят хумус, ОБЯЗАТЕЛНО нужно слить первую воду, а лутше и вторую. Так пучить не будет  :Smilie:

----------

Alex (14.08.2011), Буль (15.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.08.2011)

----------


## Alex

А вот рецепт еще одной арабской "замазки" под названием "мтаббаль".

Берем баклажаны и суем в горячую духовку на полчаса или чуть больше (чтобы спеклись). Если большие, сначала лучше потыкать их вилкой, чтоб не взорвались в духовке. Вынимаем, очищаем от кожицы (если пальцам горячо, лучше подождать, пока остынут сами, но не поливать холодной водой). Кладем все в тот же блендер. Давим туда же 3-4 зубчика чеснока (из расчета на кило баклажан), пару столовых ложек тхине (ну тут опять же - тхиной мтаббаль не испортишь), жмякаем лимон. Солим по вкусу. Еще можно добавить зиры и красного перца. Я еще добавляю йогурт (в смысле несладкий, без фруктов), но немного, так, чтобы не получилась жидкая размазня. В тарелке, как и хуммус, полить маслом и посыпать свежей зеленью.

В Египте эта еда (ну или близкая к ней) называется "баба-ганнуг". А вот сирийский "баба-ганнуж" - это другое блюдо, более простое: разблендеренные печеные баклажаны + зерна граната или обжаренные орешки. Или и то, и другое. Вот.

----------

Алик (07.09.2021), Буль (15.08.2011), Вова Л. (15.08.2011), Светлана (22.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.08.2011)

----------


## Raudex

> Дополнение.
> Когда варят хумус, ОБЯЗАТЕЛНО нужно слить первую воду, а лутше и вторую. Так пучить не будет


Первую воду с замачивания сливаю, но варочную нет, пучить всё равно будет, что б этого не было надо сыпать асафетиду. она и кстати сухой нут тоже, продаётся в тех же "индийских специях". 
Мне не нравится с зирой, но зато я люблю например с паприкой, и жгучим перцем, также можно для красоты - куркуму насыпать и целый кунжут. Выбор пряности вообще говоря на совести готовщика.

----------

Alex (16.08.2011)

----------


## Raudex

ксати вспомнил что уже в бытность публиковал тут рецепт хуммуса
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post226017

----------

Alex (16.08.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

Спасибо за рецепт - так просто и такая вкуснятина!

----------


## Alex

А если с асафетидой, то чеснок, наверное, можно и не класть?

----------


## Ersh

С асафетиды тоже пучит, чтоб не пучило надо побольше лимонного сока класть)))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> чтоб не пучило надо побольше лимонного сока класть)))


Травить микроорганизмы, вызывающие метеоризм?  :EEK!:  Небуддийский способ.
А то активированный уголёк мешать с хумусом.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raudex

> А если с асафетидой, то чеснок, наверное, можно и не класть?


Вроде бы да, но опыт показал что чеснока мало не бывает, он неизбежно теряет жгучесть и ароматы свои при хранении готового продукта

----------

Alex (16.08.2011)

----------


## Raudex

> Вроде бы да, но опыт показал что чеснока мало не бывает, он неизбежно теряет жгучесть и ароматы свои при хранении готового продукта


Сильно кисло когда то же не на всякий вкус. В сущности от пучения спасает только отказ от гороха, хотя есть лучше способ - изменить отношение к пучению и газам на более толерантное))))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2011)

----------


## Ersh

> Травить микроорганизмы, вызывающие метеоризм?  Небуддийский способ.
> А то активированный уголёк мешать с хумусом.


Метеоризм вызывают не микроорганизмы, а бобовые, имеющие сильную щелочную реакцию. Щелочь нейтрализуют кислотой.
Хотя есть оздоровительные теории, которые говорят, что щелочная пища полезна, так как мы много потребляем кислотной. И метеоризм после такой пищи - здоровая реакция организма.

Вот. Леше весь хумус испортил((((

----------

Денис Евгеньев (18.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (05.03.2020)

----------


## Акулина

Очень вкусен  хумус.

Хумус по-домашнему

Шикарная холодная закуска, шедевр восточной кухни. Попробуем и мы? А еще, такая закуска выручит в пост.
Продукты 
(на 6 порций)
Горох нут (сухой) - 300 г
Семена кунжута - 30-100 г (по вкусу)
Зира - 0,5 ч. ложки
Чеснок - 2-3 зубчика
Карри - 1 щепотка
Сок лимона - 1-2 ст. ложки
Оливковое масло - 2-3 ст. ложки
Соль - по вкусу

Продукты для домашнего хумуса перед вами.
Как приготовить хумус в домашних условиях:

Нут хорошо промыть.
Замочить нут в холодной воде на 10-12 часов.
Воду слить. Залить нут свежей холодной водой. Не солить! Довести до кипения, варить горох на небольшом огне до готовности (около 2 часов). Воду слить в чашку (навар пригодится, не выливать.
В сухую сковороду насыпать пряности по вкусу и зиру. Прокалить, помешивая, 2-3 минуты, до появления легкого аромата. Пересыпать специи в кофемолку, перемолоть.
В сухую сковороду насыпать кунжут, слегка обжарить кунжутные зерна, помешивая, до легкого золотистого цвета и приятного запаха (2-3 минуты).
Очистить чеснок.
Кунжут охладить, измельчить в кофемолке.
В блендер выложить специи, чеснок, соль, оливковое масло, молотый кунжут. Все хорошо взбить.
Добавлять частями отварной нут. Все хорошо взбить до состояния пюре (добавлять понемногу нутовый отвар, чтобы добиться нужной консистенции хумуса). Так измельчить весь нут. Заправить по вкусу солью и лимонным соком. Еще раз все хорошо взбить.
Домашний хумус готов.
Выложить домашний хумус в пиалу, полить оливковым маслом. Дать настояться в холодильнике 2-3 часа. 
Приятного аппетита!

----------


## Alex

Не лайк. Вы забыли главное — тхине, т.е. кунжутную пасту. Без неё хуммус не получится. И масло в него не добавляют, а поливают сверху уже готовый. Кстати, что за пост вы упомянули? У нам постов нет, если что.

----------


## Асцелина

> У нам постов нет, если что.


Копипаста отсюда, поэтому и "пост".

----------

Alex (05.03.2020)

----------


## Акулина

Вкусная  тема  - хумус.
Хумус по-еврейски

Секрет приготовления самого вкусного хумуса из нута. Блюдо восточной кухни, которое подходит для вегетарианцев и в пост. Эта закуска подаётся с питой, лавашом или хлебом. Если вы ещё не пробовали, то обязательно приготовьте. Этот рецепт никого не оставляет равнодушным.
Продукты 
(на 4 порции)
Нут - 150 г
Тахини (кунжутная паста) - 1,5 ст. ложки
Масло оливковое - 50 мл + 1 ст. ложка для подачи
Чеснок - 2 зубчика
Сок лимона - 1 ст. ложка
Перец красный острый молотый - по вкусу
Перец чёрный молотый - по вкусу
Соль - 2 щепотки

Нут залить холодной водой и оставить на 12 часов. Это удобно, если вы хотите замочить горох с вечера, а утром начать приготовление хумуса.
Если вы хотите хумус сегодня же, то есть второй сценарий - можно замочить нут на 2 часа.
Набухший нут залить литром воды. Варить 2 часа.
Если вы следуете второму сценарию - варить 3-3,5 часа. Нут увеличился в 2,5 раза: из 150 г у меня получилось 375 г. 
С готового нута в отдельную ёмкость через сито слить жидкость - она нам понадобится.
Остудить нут до комнатной температуры. 
Я остужаю быстро и для этого использую лёд. Если вы остужали так же - воду обязательно слить.
В нут комнатной температуры добавить соль, оливковое масло, сок лимона, красный и чёрный перец и чеснок.
Добавить кунжутную пасту (тахини). 
Кунжутную пасту, кстати, при наличии кунжута вы можете сделать сами: кунжут вы обжариваете, добавляете к нему растительное масло, затем блендером тщательно перебиваете и получаете такую же массу, как у меня. Называется это "паста тахини".
Всё тщательно перебить блендером.
Добавить 3 столовых ложки жидкости, в которой варился нут.
Снова всё тщательно взбить блендером.
Готовый хумус полить оливковым маслом. Можно хранить его в холодильнике до 5 суток, накрыв плотно плёнкой и полив растительным (лучше оливковым) маслом. 
Подавать хумус по-еврейски с питой, хлебом или лавашом. Это очень вкусная закуска!

----------

